# Big bruisers from 2012.



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Just some bigguns from this spring/summer. Most came from a private lake in Alabama.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang, those are some hosses. What did most of them weigh ?


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

those are some hosses :thumbup:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I bet those were great eating...


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Anywhere between 4 and 8.5. And they prlly would have been good eating, but they are all still swimming.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I see a lot of Semmes boys in those pictures.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Big ole gals!!! Good ole fishies!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Them some nice fish...


----------



## jpippin (Jun 13, 2012)

Yea, mostly semmes folk.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

*studs*

Those are some studs!!!! Awsome.


----------

